# Help! Remove post or edit title



## pattic777 (Apr 20, 2015)

In the Bargain Deals, I posted an entry back in December for our Makai Club Cottage ownership, asking for transfer costs to be covered in the "sale". We subsequently have decided that we will pay all the transfer costs. I did a reply on the post that I had made in December, but the title line doesn't reflect the new information.

I would either like to remove that December post and start over with a new one (I think I would prefer this), or, if a moderator has the authority to change the title, maybe that would be sufficient. I don't want folks to think I'm spamming the board by having multiple postings for the same property.

Any suggestions welcomed...


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2015)

just post a reply to your existing thread and it will move back up to the top =)


----------



## pattic777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes... I did that... but the title is misrepresenting the post now.

It's ok, I'll wait until it gets displaced to page 2 and then put a new entry in.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2015)

Click on the red triangle at the bottom left corner of your current Ad.  In the new window that opens up, tell us EXACTLY what changes you want made.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2015)

I had planned on editing your post when it came to the top as you didnt provide a link to it...but alas I found it anyway and edited the title for you.


----------

